# Dyna-Glo Offset Smoker, Adding Coals often



## TampaNole27 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi All,
First post. Been smoking for about a year now. I am obsessed. So happy a few coworkers turned me on to it. 
I am using a Dyna-Glo offset. I made the suggested mods (Seal Tape, food safe caulking, etc.). 

During all my cooks, I do feel I have to add coals quite often. Every hour or so. The tempature holds really well in the body, 225 to 240 throughout (while of course adjusting vents and stuff). But from what people have said on here and just knowing people smoke meat overnight, why am I having this problem?
My first guess would be, not enough coals in the basket. But if I overloaded coals, wouldn't it get too hot?

Thank you!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2018)

You can try the minion method...  If your smoker is air tight, it should work....
Make a maze so only a thin line of briquettes can burn... 

"https://www.youtube.com/embed/H8inmZMhRQg"


----------



## TampaNole27 (Dec 20, 2018)

daveomak said:


> You can try the minion method...  If your smoker is air tight, it should work....
> Make a maze so only a thin line of briquettes can burn...
> 
> "https://www.youtube.com/embed/H8inmZMhRQg"


Thank you both! Glad to know it’s not something I’m doing wrong. I actually love tending to it, thankfully. But will be trying the Minion Method next time I need to cook overnight for sure.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 3, 2019)

I also use a dyna-glo vertical offset charcoal smoker.  It turns out very good results but it is not off the shelf ready like some other units.  I also thought that the amount of fuel I used seemed like too much for the amount of heat I was needing.  I did the modifications you posted plus a couple more.  1) I placed a firebrick over the heat outlet from the firebox where it enters the smoker.  2) I placed a slotted baking pan next to the firebrick to evenly distribute the heat through the smoker.  3) I placed a piece of cinder block at the end of the over tray for thermal mass. 4) I bought a welding blanket and attached it on the sides and back of the firebox and smoker.  This reduced fuel consumption by a significant amount.  I may cover the front of the smoker as well.  I left off the door for looks.

I am in the process now of building a PID airflow temperature controller for my smoker.  I didn't want to spend the $$ for a BBQ guru as it would cost as much as the smoker.  I am hoping my version comes in under $100.


----------



## mikethehammer (Feb 27, 2019)

daveomak said:


> You can try the minion method...  If your smoker is air tight, it should work....
> Make a maze so only a thin line of briquettes can burn...
> 
> "https://www.youtube.com/embed/H8inmZMhRQg"


i bought this, well built and fits perfect in the box


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 8, 2019)

Thin firebricks on their side in the basket work well and may be a cheaper option.


----------

